# Dry hopping while cold crashing?



## Bonenose (8/11/17)

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if it is feasible to dry hop while cold crashing, have a brew in my fermentation fridge that I want to dry hop but also want to cold crash and get into a keg so I can try and get another couple brews in next week. Looking at three days cold crash and dry hop with tea bagged hops, anyone tried this before?

Cheers


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

Yes. I like it. Many others prefer to dry hop in warm beer. Try both and see what you reckon.


----------



## /// (8/11/17)

Noooooo .... waste of hops. Only ever dry hop warm ... standard rate of chemical reactions apply ...


----------



## manticle (8/11/17)

I think that's probably why I like it cold to be honest but huge dry hop is not my thing.

Increase the rate of reaction, you're probably increasing the rate of some things I care not for.


----------



## indica86 (9/11/17)

I always cold dry hop.


----------



## fungrel (9/11/17)

I only do it with flowers that are bagged, had too make bad experiences with pellets.


----------



## fungrel (9/11/17)

fungrel said:


> I only do it with flowers that are bagged, had too many bad experiences with pellets.


----------



## Coldspace (11/11/17)

I dry hop cold a lot of the time in my kegmenters. Still works good, enough for me, big IPA beers prob best warm dry hop first, but for my kegmenters pale ales and others work good enough cold.

The main reason I dry hop in these cold, is as they are pressurised, it's best to cc, first to allow the co2 to stay absorbed in the beer, open up, hop bags into brew, then seal and leave for 5-7 days before transferring into cornies. Works great.

If you de-pressure and open up a warm kegmenter, lol, you will have a mini volcanoe of beer ooze out as the co2 rapidly comes out of solution, I think the once I tried it, I lost maybe 10-15 ltrs of foamy beer out the top till it settled enough to be able to reseal and tightned up lol...
Made a lovely mess in the fermenting keezer plus lost a heap as well.

I do hop stands and cold hop my IPA beers now if using kegmenters.

I am going to do another Pliney the elder soon, so will prob use one of my ambient stainless fermenters for this brew and dry hop it warm first to make the most out of the mega dry hops.

Cheers


----------



## Gloveski (11/11/17)

I usually do a mixture a few days warm at end of fermentation and then a couple during cold crash . Going to change this slightly now I use kegmenters and transfer warm to a keg with hops in it for a few days then cold crash and transfer to a new keg hopefully minimise the chance of loosing any of the aroma


----------



## Bonenose (12/11/17)

Thanks for replies sounds like something to experiment with in future, may see if I can squeeze a day in warm and then cold crash.

Manticle do you find you get a different flavour or more subtle flavour from cold dry hopping?


----------



## manticle (12/11/17)

I'd call it smoother if I had to be simplistic. Hop chemistry is complex and hop type, vintage, beer, time in beer, amounts and temperature all play a role.

What a lot of people love in super hopped up beers, I find unpleasant so if you're one of those palates, you will probably find it too subdued.


----------

